# Wo eloxieren und lackieren in Kassel



## der_raubfisch (6. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lackierer, der mir meine SID für mein KLein in Rahmenfarbe lackiert. Kennt jemand ne gute Adresse? Ausserdem will ich noch nen paar Teile eloxieren lassen, an wen kann ich mich da wenden?

MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## hutsche (6. März 2007)

BÖMA BÖRNGEN FAHRRADBAU GMBH
34466 WOLFHAGEN
HANS-BÖCKLER-STRAßE 2A
05692-990650

Evtl. hast du dort Glück.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (6. März 2007)

Meinst du wegen Eloxieren oder lackieren, oder beides? Gibt es keine gute LAckierbude in Kassel?

MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2007)

Otega Oberflächentechnik GmbH & Co. KG
Ochshäuser Str. 45
34123 Kassel
0561/578675

ARF Oberflächentechnik
Antonio Reyes
Tischbeinstr. 24
34121 Kassel
Tel.      05 61  / 7 03 47 66


----------



## der_raubfisch (6. März 2007)

DAnke, da ruf ich morgen mal an!

MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. August 2008)

Moin, bin auch am Überlegen meinen Rahmen eventuell ende des jahres Eloxieren zu lassen.

@der_raubfisch hast du das mitlerweile bei einem der Läden machen lassen und wenn ja wie bist du zufrieden??


----------



## onkel_c (20. August 2008)

http://www.ruediger-guenther.de/


----------



## Lockedup90 (20. August 2008)

Oh Danke!!

Wie siehtn das aus, ja jemand von euch ne ahnung ob man sein bike so eloxieren lassen kann, dass nachher die Schriftzüge also in meinem fall Ironhorse auf dem Bike erhalten bleibt?


----------

